# Broke Rod



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I broke my American Rodsmith H3 today. About a foot down, top 3 eyes, broke just above the 4th eye down. Can it be salvaged?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

IMO, it could be "reattached", but the action won't be the same.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes I kind of figured that but was hoping some one would give me some good news.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

lay her to rest.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

U ever over in the lumberton area I can fix it and it will be just fine. I still have some Dale Clement rod spice kit.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Won't look good at all and forget about it being the same as before the break. Do as stated above and lay it to rest.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Actually just got off the phone with AR and they are going to work me a deal. Replace the blank although they don't carry the same blank that I have now. I'm going to have to pay for it, but at a much reduced price. Better price than buying a new one. Thanks AR!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Swampland said:


> Won't look good at all and forget about it being the same as before the break. Do as stated above and lay it to rest.


How do u know what it will look like and have u ever done one to be so state in the process, because there is a process of doing it right. Of course dale clemens was stupid for selling these kits I guess in your mind.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I also have a Dale Clemens rod splice kit and it does not look good and it does change the action. If QT can fix it let him and then post the results.
Pat


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I stand by my statement that it won't look good and it WILL look awkward. There is a way to do it correctly as written about in Rodmaker Magazine. Here's a link to show you how it's done correctly. http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/repair-oquinn.html. And just do you know I've done several repairs years ago as stated in the above article. I just choose not to do them for myself or any of my customers.

Personally I would never fish with a rod that has been repaired that way or any other way because the action will never be the same. I consider my rods a tool and if one of my tools break, out it goes. I'll make or even buy another one.

Also don't assume what's in my mind. Dale Clemmons, stupid or not was a smart business man and he sold lots of products in his time and that repair kit was just one of thousands of items he sold. I'm so happy that you have some left.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

patfatdaddy said:


> I also have a Dale Clemens rod splice kit and it does not look good and it does change the action. If QT can fix it let him and then post the results.
> Pat


I too would like to see one of his repaired rods.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

The rod can be repair if you know how or you must find somebody to do this job.
I was fixing one spinning rod XML 10' broken by USPS on shipping.
I was fixing the same one fly rod change by me in spinning rod broken by me by mistake fighting with on red fish in the dark.

Cabelas XML:


how to use print screen

SAGE RPLX W10 :


greenshot download


tool to take screen snapshot


free upload


screen capture software


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Interesting read. I've spliced blanks as part of a few builds and they turned out well. It's all where the splice is, mine were at or just above the reel seat and the rest of the rod was built around it though. As mentioned you could put up with or would work with a light purpose rod in the action zone. I've added an extra coating of epoxy to my eye wraps and could tell a big difference. So adding a plug or sleeve with glue is and will make a difference because I've done it. Sorry but in my book it's trash.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

patfatdaddy said:


> I also have a Dale Clemens rod splice kit and it does not look good and it does change the action. If QT can fix it let him and then post the results.
> Pat


. Please send me that kit, I just about used mine up. I told u u need to know what u where doing.
I had a rod I broke about 10 years ago and spliced it did not change any action caught a lot of fish on until last year when my grandson cross cut me when he cast and broke it again no double splice I layer it down.
e


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey u send that rod and get pat to sends his kit. I will fix it for nothing and if u don't like just through it in the garbage!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

QTRODS said:


> Hey u send that rod and get pat to sends his kit. I will fix it for nothing and if u don't like just through it in the garbage!


Sounds fair enough!!! I too would like to see results.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

U done the right thing with the rod no splice is better it is your last resort. the spice does make a small flat spot. Sorry about the bull my resentment for others got carried away.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

QTRODS said:


> U done the right thing with the rod no splice is better it is your last resort. the spice does make a small flat spot. Sorry about the bull my resentment for others got carried away.


Well....can't argue with honesty....funny stuff QT!

What is the splice made of?


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

You guys are true rod smiths! At least I got you guys to engage on fixing a broke rod! Lol. I'll see what AR will come up with, but I really appreciate the responses. To be continued.......


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Skiff said:


> Well....can't argue with honesty....funny stuff QT!
> 
> What is the splice made of?


It is made of solid piece of graphite made of different sizes of shaft for the inner part of the blank. And f-glass pieces of tappered tubes for the outer sleeve .


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Broke Rod cont.*

So got my new rod back from AR. So maybe I'm out of touch with the new technology. The eyes on the rod are spiraled. I'm assuming this is the new design or they were drunk when they installed the eyes. Also it's labeled medium light spinning. Guessing they had this blank laying around. Comments?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Spiralling a spinner is lightyears ahead of me! Sounds like they got the label wrong


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Broke Rod cont.*

Hers another picture


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Maybe you got a second


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Stetson22 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yea the best option would be new blank new real seat and grips and salvage your guide. Best of luck


----------



## Stetson22 (Mar 28, 2013)

Does the spiraling end on the bottom or top? It's almost pointless to spiral a rod if it ends on the top of the blank


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

There's no such thing as spiraling your guides to the top.


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

I spiral wrap all my rods but not.... Spinning rods....
Spiral wrapping a rod is nothing new


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Spirals to the bottom. It's not a spinning reel rod but just labeled on the rod as a spinning rod. Actually cast it today and feels pretty good. I think it will work. Ended up costing me about $60 bucks so I think AR treated me fairly.


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

Micro eyes?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Sounds like beer and a good time involved I'm building this rod lol


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

QTRODS said:


> It is made of solid piece of graphite made of different sizes of shaft for the inner part of the blank. And f-glass pieces of tappered tubes for the outer sleeve .


Well I guess u should of listen to me that old slice job don't sound to bad. I just got a splice job in looks like it was closed in a door hope to post it play by play repair.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Goags said:


> Spiralling a spinner is lightyears ahead of me! Sounds like they got the label wrong


 X2 on the label being wrong. It's been sort of a joke I've tried to goof on some of these guys about guide spacing on a spiral spinner.....There's no such thing........unless we just haven't seen the advantages of it...hmmmmmm.







.....YM, that rod has to please only one person. If it does what you want it to do, when and how you want it done, then it's a win...regardless of the label...Good luck to ya' and good fishin too.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

All this talk of "spiraling spinners" get me thinking and I know some of you have see this... Maybe it's not such a bad idea after all (stay with me...)! Just go to any public pier or jetty on the weekend and you will see some that would prolly benefit from a spiraled spinner! Yep - people with spinning rods upside down, reel on top, guides on top, cranking backwards - there ya go! LOL!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

teamfirstcast said:


> All this talk of "spiraling spinners" get me thinking and I know some of you have see this... Maybe it's not such a bad idea after all (stay with me...)! Just go to any public pier or jetty on the weekend and you will see some that would prolly benefit from a spiraled spinner! Yep - people with spinning rods upside down, reel on top, guides on top, cranking backwards - there ya go! LOL!!


 Ha! EXACTLY!...See like I said' we just haven't seen the advantages of it yet. lol. Like you said: It's really cool when you see this reel being cranked backwards. That ain't fishin', that there is anglin' son. LMAO. Good one, TFC.


----------

